
NHS hospitals ordered to cancel all routine operations in January - danjoc
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/01/02/nhs-hospitals-ordered-cancel-routine-operations-january/
======
DrScump
The full title gives important context: "NHS hospitals ordered to cancel all
routine operations in January _as flu spike and bed shortages lead to
(Accident & Emergency) crisis_"... but that's hard to abbreviate to meet HN
limits.

